# Hts onkyo 6100 ?



## GEORGERANGER (Dec 24, 2008)

OK here goes im looking for something comparable to a Onkyo 6100. I like all the bells and whistles of the 6100 plus great reviews and price. But my fiancee hates the large speakers. So i want to get the Onkyo 6100 reciever and cant decide on speakers... everyone says good things about all types of speakers...klipsch,mirage,axiom,and hsu. Dont want to go Bose either. I will be connectiong to my 46' lcd tv and ps3 for blu ray. and to be honest just wanna prove that BOSE isnt the best as so many of my fiancees friends claim. BUDGET: about $1,200.00


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

GEORGERANGER said:


> But my fiancee hates the large speakers. So i want to get the Onkyo 6100 reciever and cant decide on speakers
> ...... to be honest just wanna prove that BOSE isnt the best as so many of my fiancees friends claim. BUDGET: about $1,200.00


Welcome to the Shack

The first comment is going to be a bit tough because in order to get decent sound out of a speaker you need something larger than a 5"x8" box. Speakers that are small like Bose simply can not reproduce clean sound at decent volume levels. 
If your fiancee wont let you get something along the size of the 6100 system your going to have a tough time with this.

Your second comment about Bose is very correct for the money you can do far far better.
Does your $1200 budget include a receiver?


----------



## GEORGERANGER (Dec 24, 2008)

Well i havent priced the reciever yet but im guessing it will be around $400.00 and was thinking about a hsu sub but dont have the slightest which one to get... Just so you know i havent heard any system yet and im going on pure reviews. Living room is about a 9ft by 9ft


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

GEORGERANGER said:


> Living room is about a 9ft by 9ft


Obviously you cant change this but its going to be really tough to make a system sound good with room dimensions like you have. a perfect square is going to cause alot of cancellation of frequencies and give you strange reflections. Others can explain this better than i can.
I highly recommend looking at SVS for your entire speaker package. They make some of the best subs around for the money and there speakers are getting great reviews.
another option for a speaker package is EMP or Yambeka.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

So the Onkyo speakers are: 5 1/2" x 14" x 3 11/16"

I wouldn't actually consider those "big", but you want something smaller than those?

For real small speakers try the HSU Ventriloquist and Emptek ECA-4, those should both be within your budget for a 5.1 system with sub (SVS, HSU, Elemental Designs). Orb Audio is another possibility, but out of your budget.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I agree with Marshall and Tony ...:yes:

Smaller speakers won't give you the sound you're expecting to get, I started with a set from Infinity (TSS750), they sounded good but now that I'm using better speakers I can hear the difference.

If you don't mind, What's the reason your wife doesn't want big speakers??? ...Did you see the Onkyo's in person??? ...You can try to integrate the speakers into the room with decor, I build some boxes to hide them and I know there's some in the internet that you can purchase :yes:.


----------



## GEORGERANGER (Dec 24, 2008)

Yeah we saw them at CC in the city I live in and she was like they are huge and ofcourse the next words were COMPARED TO BOSE.... I have heard awsome things about the 6100 system, including the speakers which might not be the best but for the price, you cant beat it.... thats why im in this predicament...I am still wanting to go with a HSU sub just because of all the good reviews.. 
Thanks GEORGE


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

GEORGERANGER said:


> Yeah we saw them at CC in the city I live in and she was like they are huge and ofcourse the next words were COMPARED TO BOSE....


I wish that you have a friend or anybody close to you so she can compare the sound between real speakers and Bose :yes:

Here is the option Marshall mentioned ...but is a little over your budget http://www.orbaudio.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=35 ...and here is another option  Infinity TSS series , is what i got and I prefer them over Bose (starting with the price) :yes:

If she thinks that Onkyo's are big compared to Bose ...Ask her about having this instead 


*Spoiler* 





















P.S.: Look at the second picture below TV, those are the Infinity's TSS I used before)


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

Just another Schmoe saying "size does matter" when it comes to speakers.

You can get away with smaller speakers given the relatively small room, but Bose or their size equivalents are all about aesthestics and not about sonics. I forward just about everyone I know who thinks they want to buy Bose here.. it tells you in pretty good detail why we don't like them much.

For the budget you're looking at, I think you can't beat the system from SVS that was already mentioned. You can get a 5.1 setup with a sub that will best any sub you can get in a big box store for $999. They will be a little bit bigger at 12" x 7" x 9.5", but really, that's about as small as a good speaker can get. And if you have white walls, you can get the white version and they should blend a little if you wall mount them.

As for the Hsu sub, can't argue -- they make some great subs. I'd argue that the SVS subs are at least as good. If you check out the subwoofer tests on this forum, you can get some really detailed information on several of the SVS and Hsu subs.


----------



## GEORGERANGER (Dec 24, 2008)

Alrighty then, ive been scouring the web and looking around and since im runnng my video and sound thru my ps3 ...peeps have been saying that i dont need all that decoding stuff that a fancy reciever would do? not my opinoin ...other peeps ...so dont bash me.... i was also reading that with the onkyo reciever 606 and the ps3 there were alot of people complaining of buzzing when using the ps3...I really want to go with onkyo but now im getting even more lost...Can someone give me an idea of what they have and sounds good ....with reliable equipment...Ive always said you get what you pay for but my budget is getting streched to 1,500.00....sorry for the long post


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I personally have an Onkyo 805 and would highly recommend Onkyo. The newer audio formats being decodes in the receiver is a good idea, The issue is that Yes the PS3 does decode them but its usually better to let the receiver do it.
I would upgrade the receiver to the 706 rather than the 606 as it gets you THX modes that are very useful and also pre-outs for adding a future amp down the road.
HSU makes a good sub comparable to SVS so if thats the way you want to go thats ok.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Another option would be the Intimus 4B Harmony SD set from Aperion. These are small, get great reviews and you can listen to them / look at them / convince the other half for 30 days with free shipping both ways if you decide they are not for you.
SVS, HSU, RBH, are some other options for excellence in compact speaker systems.

Dunno about a hum/buzzing noise that only appears when a PS3 is connected to an Onkyo 606,.... sounds a little fishy (coincidental ?) to me :coocoo:, if there was a problem with the Onkyo I should think it would also appear when other components are connected,.... though I have been wrong before onder:, I think :R.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

nova said:


> Another option would be the Intimus 4B Harmony SD set from Aperion. These are small, get great reviews and you can listen to them / look at them / convince the other half for 30 days with free shipping both ways if you decide they are not for you.
> SVS, HSU, RBH, are some other options for excellence in compact speaker systems.


I actually have the Aperion 4 series if you'd like a firsthand review, however, those speakers, along with the SVS SBS and HSU HB-1 aren't much smaller than the speakers that come with the Onkyo 6100 (though, you get better sound than the 2 systems I previously offered).


----------

